# Wild Atlantic Way Top Spots



## Welsh will (Jan 29, 2020)

We are travelling over to Ireland in May to celebrate my 50th birthday. We are only there for 7 days so unable to complete the full route but am looking for recomendations of good spots to visits in these 7 days. 
Hoping then to plan a route of which section to travel in our week away. 
Do understand there are so many great locations and Wild Atlantic way website is full of these. But just looking for your suggestions of actual places you have enjoyed as you guys have lived it. 
We are hoping to wild camp for the week and are especially hoping to visit some historic landmarks aswell as stop over and experience some village pubs with traditional sing song of a night! 
All suggestions greatly appreciated, have also read a few other threads from others concerning Ireland. 
This will be our 1st visit there to Wild camp so suggestions on do's and donts also welcome. Again also read some of these in other peoples threads. 
Thanks in adcance
Will


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 29, 2020)

Forget the atlantic way,head up to letterkenny,take the n56 to termon turning left r251 ,nat park and big house,then past errigal to dunlewy center ,you can then go to dunree fort and on up to famine village,dont cram to much more in,there is a good wilding spot a kinnego beach which has a steep windy path down bur well worth it.
A lot depends on what port you come in at,newgrange & boyne vally is nice ,also tato park/zoo is a all day experence,do have a fab time,we take life in the slow lane here.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 29, 2020)

I would go for the Dingle peninsula in Kerry.
Agree with above not to cram too much in though.
Better to enjoy less than to rush.
Get motorhomecraic app for good wildcamp spots


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 29, 2020)

Mayo is really beautiful and has many traditional small villages with irish music -  westport, louisburgh, clifden,  driving past Croagh Patrick mountain and ~Clew Bay then up to donegal and the Dough Dough island famine village.  you will keep stopping to look so dont attempt too long an itinerary - it will be there next year


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 29, 2020)

Above post correct,two weeks min stay here as ferry costs are humungus.


----------



## Welsh will (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks for replies....at work at moment so will study them all in detail tonight. 
We are sailing from Holyhead as was cheapest at that time so need to travel across from Dublin...do agree 7 days isnt going to be long enough but the crossing was a gift from my wife as she unable to get any longer off from work at that period. 
Hopefully we can get the Irish experience to plan another longer trip next time. 
Thanks again for replies so far


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 29, 2020)

If coming in at dub then do the boyne vally ,newgrange,melifont abby and pos up to carlingford.
Dont over do it or i may have to come to the rescue.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 30, 2020)

Welsh will said:


> Thanks for replies....at work at moment so will study them all in detail tonight.
> We are sailing from Holyhead as was cheapest at that time so need to travel across from Dublin...do agree 7 days isnt going to be long enough but the crossing was a gift from my wife as she unable to get any longer off from work at that period.
> Hopefully we can get the Irish experience to plan another longer trip next time.
> Thanks again for replies so far



My first visit was a short trip too about 20 years ago. Have been going regularly ever since!!


----------



## witzend (Jan 30, 2020)

https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/southern-ireland.78478/ check the waw link


----------



## Welsh will (Jan 30, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> If coming in at dub then do the boyne vally ,newgrange,melifont abby and pos up to carlingford.
> Dont over do it or i may have to come to the rescue.
> 
> View attachment 76016View attachment 76017View attachment 76018View attachment 76019View attachment 76020View attachment 76021View attachment 76022View attachment 76023View attachment 76024


Thanks Trev for all this information. Will look on maps etcs to see what looks best using this information you have shared


----------



## Welsh will (Jan 30, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> Mayo is really beautiful and has many traditional small villages with irish music -  westport, louisburgh, clifden,  driving past Croagh Patrick mountain and ~Clew Bay then up to donegal and the Dough Dough island famine village.  you will keep stopping to look so dont attempt too long an itinerary - it will be there next year


Thanks for this information....will check it out on map to help with planning. We dont keep to an itinerary but just keep plodding on and stop if its a great spot


----------



## Andysm (Jan 30, 2020)

Loving all the info. Any suggestions for a weeks overnight stops with toilets?  Over to Ballycastle  at end of July for the weekend but have another 7 days to play with  A big ask but going across in a campervan with a porta potti for emergencies.  Definitely want to visit Fahan in Donegal as discovered ladt week that my Maternal Grandfather was born there. Been to NI twice now (Causeway Coast) and also Donegal and absolutely love it.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 30, 2020)

Welsh will said:


> Thanks Trev for all this information. Will look on maps etcs to see what looks best using this information you have shared



Btw Trev's suggestions are ace. We have followed them ourselves.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 30, 2020)

Andysm said:


> Loving all the info. Any suggestions for a weeks overnight stops with toilets?  Over to Ballycastle  at end of July for the weekend but have another 7 days to play with  A big ask but going across in a campervan with a porta potti for emergencies.  Definitely want to visit Fahan in Donegal as discovered ladt week that my Maternal Grandfather was born there. Been to NI twice now (Causeway Coast) and also Donegal and absolutely love it.



Toilets do seem to be scarce in the ROI. Pubs have them.....


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 30, 2020)

Debroos said:


> My first visit was a short trip too about 20 years ago. Have been going regularly ever since!!


Special K.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 30, 2020)

Andysm said:


> Loving all the info. Any suggestions for a weeks overnight stops with toilets?  Over to Ballycastle  at end of July for the weekend but have another 7 days to play with  A big ask but going across in a campervan with a porta potti for emergencies.  Definitely want to visit Fahan in Donegal as discovered ladt week that my Maternal Grandfather was born there. Been to NI twice now (Causeway Coast) and also Donegal and absolutely love it.


No loos in donegal acc pubs,your to early for the foyle ferry magilligan so its via letterkenny.


----------



## Andysm (Jan 31, 2020)

Used that ferry a few times....magic!


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 2, 2020)

Buncrana has a stopover here. No toilet but free Leccy and Garage with food opposite








						Go Visit Inishowen Tourist Office · Railway Rd, Ballymacarry Lower, Buncrana, Co. Donegal, F93 V0AC, Ireland
					

★★★★★ · Tourist Information Centre




					goo.gl
				




And a dumpstation near here








						Carndonagh · Gort Glebe, Co. Donegal, Ireland
					

Gort Glebe, Co. Donegal, Ireland




					goo.gl


----------



## Moped (Feb 3, 2020)

The March edition of MMM magazine has an article on 2 weeks touring around Kerry including the Dingle and Iveragh peninsulas and Killarney National Park. This might be worth a read and it includes several overnight pub stops.


----------



## Debroos (Feb 3, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Buncrana has a stopover here. No toilet but free Leccy and Garage with food opposite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buncrana stopover is 5 euro for 10 units, I read...


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 3, 2020)

Buncrana and on up is nice with lots of beaches,small towns.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 4, 2020)

Debroos said:


> Buncrana stopover is 5 euro for 10 units, I read...


But the meters or coin system did not work so FREE (2017)


----------



## Welsh will (Feb 10, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> But the meters or coin system did not work so FREE (2017)


This is the type of meter we like


----------



## Welsh will (Feb 10, 2020)

Moped said:


> The March edition of MMM magazine has an article on 2 weeks touring around Kerry including the Dingle and Iveragh peninsulas and Killarney National Park. This might be worth a read and it includes several overnight pub stops.


Thank you
Will try and locate this article to have a read


----------

